# Anybody have an integration for the Zune?



## Kraz4spd (May 31, 2008)

I do not like the Ipod for the reasons of not being friendly with unprotected music. I also don't like Itunes because once you bye your music you have to say with Ipod. I have been looking at the Zune. It is comparable to the Ipod and much more "friendly". Does anybody know of an integration kit or where to inquire for one?


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Anybody have an integration for the Zune? (Kraz4spd)*

microsoft makes one.
http://blogs.msdn.com/ianm/arc....aspx 
http://www.amazon.com/Zune-H9A...r=8-1


----------

